

Ask HN: Help geeting back Deleted Facebook page/app - felipepiresx

I tried to deactivate my account and accidentaly deleted my own app/page that had me listed as admin. Does any of you know of any way I can get it back ? It's an emergency.
======
indigoviolet
what is the page/app?

